# Dating Wittnauer Geneve



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Could someone please date this Wittnauer Geneve watch? In the back "all proof 1260 wrench" is engraved, as well as 10k RGP. The band is a two-toned gold and silver metal apparently original to the watch. It has an automatic movement and has a small dial at 6 o'clock. Itworks very well. Thank you very much.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Wittnauer are related to Longines and therefore I believe I'm am correct in saying their serial numbers coincide when dating Wittnauer. If I'm wrong then I'm sure there will be an expert along shortly. You need to access the serial number inside the watch and then compare to this useful link. http://www.brittonsw...te_Longines.asp Yours looks like a 1960's manufacture. Good luck. (nice watch BTW. I've got three Wittnauers from the 60's. One automatic and two electronic.)


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

*I'm taking all my watches to a watch repairman friend of mine to have them opened and the serial numers copied. Bulovas are easy to date -- I just learned. And the pinned post is very helpful... I also read that watches made prior to 1969 don't have anything written on the back, except perhaps what RGP ... The second dial appears in watches prior to 1960 -- I also read somewhere.... This one is one of my favorites.  Thanks for your input, Streety.*


----------

